# LED lighting for 10 gallon



## bluesand (Nov 3, 2014)

Having one planted+ is considered high light. Make sure none of your nutrients botton out and you are good to go. Pacience is key.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

bluesand said:


> Having one planted+ is considered high light. Make sure none of your nutrients botton out and you are good to go. Pacience is key.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Are you sure these planted+ cliplights would be considered high light? From what I've been hearing on the forums they aren't all that powerful. 


OP, how is your light setup? I am thinking of powering my 10 gallon with this light.


----------



## bluesand (Nov 3, 2014)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/871385-finnex-24-7-full-review.html

Read this review, any par value above 60 is considered high light

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

bluesand said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/871385-finnex-24-7-full-review.html
> 
> Read this review, any par value above 60 is considered high light
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Definitely the 24/7 Planted+ could be considered high light in a lot of small tanks, but are you sure about the particular light the OP is talking about?

Okay just to follow up OP, bluesand was mistaken when he said that the Finnex Planted+ is considered high light. However, he was speaking of the 24/7 model, not the clip on. I run a 24/7 Finnex Planted+ 20" on my 10 gallon, and I love it. You may need to experiment, but with a 24/7 and a clip light you will definitely be pushing high light. Also, consider the Finnex Fugeray 2. It doesn't have the 24/7 feature, but has 660nm red LED's for plant photosynthesis and is a very powerful light for the price.


----------



## vtino (May 31, 2014)

overgrown said:


> Definitely the 24/7 Planted+ could be considered high light in a lot of small tanks, but are you sure about the particular light the OP is talking about?
> 
> Okay just to follow up OP, bluesand was mistaken when he said that the Finnex Planted+ is considered high light. However, he was speaking of the 24/7 model, not the clip on. I run a 24/7 Finnex Planted+ 20" on my 10 gallon, and I love it. You may need to experiment, but with a 24/7 and a clip light you will definitely be pushing high light. Also, consider the Finnex Fugeray 2. It doesn't have the 24/7 feature, but has 660nm red LED's for plant photosynthesis and is a very powerful light for the price.


I'm also in the same position here on figuring out light for a 10 gallon. I already have a 55 gallon with finnex 24/7 + but no CO2. I want to understand the whole co2 maintenance process and such with my 10 gallon tank and go from there.

Would the finnex 24/7, 24-inch version or finnex fugeray 2 work better?


----------



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

vtino said:


> I'm also in the same position here on figuring out light for a 10 gallon. I already have a 55 gallon with finnex 24/7 + but no CO2. I want to understand the whole co2 maintenance process and such with my 10 gallon tank and go from there.
> 
> Would the finnex 24/7, 24-inch version or finnex fugeray 2 work better?


I'm using the 24/7 on my 10 gallon now. I really really like it. I was told Fugeray 2 is way too much light for 10 gallon. 24/7 is medium light.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

bmize89 said:


> Hello everyone new to this specific forum but not new to the hobby. So one of my planted tanks is a 10 gallon tank in which I have dwarf baby tears. I want them to carpet So to achieve this I know I need co2(which I have) and high light.


Welcome to the forum. HC doesnt need high light to carpet and thrive, 40-50-ish PAR will grow it just fine, albeit slower than higher levels.

Besides adequate nutrients, the main thing it needs is plenty of CO2.

Also it is best to plant in very small clumps, rather than one big one like you have now, dime size clumps or smaller. It will spread quicker and grow out healthier. 

The smaller the better. I usually do it something like this










About 6 weeks later (PAR around 70)


----------



## bmize89 (Dec 23, 2015)

Ah very nice, ok so I need to take both clumps out and cut them up quite a bit..got it

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

You might think of changing out the sponge filter's air powered bubbler to a small powerhead that doesn't disturb the water surface so much. You're wasting what CO2 you've introduced for plant growth.


----------

